# My first garage diorama



## Vegar

Hi  

This is the first diorama i have tried building. Its two Fujimi 1:24 kit put together. Im using the tools and stuff that came with the kit. Its a work in progress, and i try to add new things now and then. Further plans are more tools, decals and detail work. Im using it as a background when im taking pictures of the cars i have done.


----------



## dge467

It is looking great!


----------



## Harold Sage

Very nice. :thumbsup:
Where did you get the building and all the rest of the stuff?


----------



## Trekkriffic

Wowsa! This is looking fine!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks guys  

The tools and other workshop stuff came with the kit. The engine block and cyl. heads are from a AMT 66 Chevy Nova. I still have a bunch of thing from the kit i havent completed. I got these kits from two different webshops, one here in Norway and the other in the U.S. You can get this kit with both the building and tools, or tools and building seperated. The tools only kit, would be a great addition if youre building a diorama from scratch. The building it self, is a little small, so you need two building together to get some room, like i did.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Vegar

Last nights work on the garage:


----------



## mmdm4

Have you ever seen the 1/25 scale hoists that really work? I work at a hobby shop and we have had them before, I think they cost about 20.00 and they really go up and down.


----------



## Vegar

cant say i have.. Sounds cool do you have a link for those?


----------



## Jafo

coming along nicely. Please dont be like the other 100+ dios with cars in shops and have NO weathering or oil/grease stains, etc it ruins it.


----------



## Terence Blacksmith

Vegar said:


> Hi
> 
> This is the first diorama i have tried building. Its two Fujimi 1:24 kit put together. Im using the tools and stuff that came with the kit. Its a work in progress, and i try to add new things now and then. Further plans are more tools, decals and detail work. Im using it as a background when im taking pictures of the cars i have done.


Really good


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

@Vegar hasnt been around for awhile but he did nice work. Does anyone recognize the kit and now if it is still available or a new version?


----------

